# Datenbank Profi gesucht



## Sythus (21. Januar 2005)

Grüße euch,

Ich weiß nicht genau wohin ich das posten soll, ich weiß auch nicht wohin ich mich sonst wenden könnte.

Ich bin an einer Schule in der ich Informations technischer Assistent lerne...
Wir haben ein Fach das nennt sich Datenbank... Das ich dieses sehr sehr interessant finde, beschäftige ich mich natürlich auch viel mit dem Thema..... Nun würde ich gerne wissen ob sich hier ein Profi in diesem Bereich rumtreibt, ein Profi welcher auch Erkenntnisse über Hierarchische, Netzwerk und Relationale DBMS besitzt... ERM ´s beherrscht wie seine Westentasche und ein echt Crack in diesem Bereich ist, sich vielleicht Beruflich damit auseinander setzt.
Außer meinem Lehrer kenne ich niemanden der sich wirklich damit auskennt und hätte deswegen gerne einen Ansprechpartner mit dem ich ab und zu mal Informationen austauschen, gegebenenfalls auch Fragen stellen kann!

Würde mich freuen wenn sich hierauf jemand meldet. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Rico Petzold


----------



## webfreak (21. Januar 2005)

Stell deine Fragen einfach im Forum.. es gibt hier nur wenige "Vollblutcracks", aber zusammen doch jede menge wissen...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Januar 2005)

Man muss ja nicht alles wissen, sondern nur wissen wo es steht...
Oder jemanden kennen der es weiss oder weiss wo es steht.
Und da sich hier so viele Leute rumtreiben kann hier auch fast jedem geholfen werden (behaupte ich mal einfach).


----------

